# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Ερωτηση για θυροτηλεοραση

## lampros.gd

Θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με αλλαγη θυροτηλεφωνου σε θυροτηλεοραση.Γινεται σε πολυκατοικια με 14 διαμερισματα να αλλαξω μονο εγω το θυροτηλεφωννο με θυροτηλεοραση?Η καλωδιωση ειναι 4+1.Αν ναι τι πρεπει να κοιταξω?

----------


## mikemtb73

Άρα θα αλλάξει η μπουτονιερα σε μπουτονιερα με κάμερα. Η νέα θα είναι συμβατή με τα θυροτηλεφωνα των υπολοίπων ?? Πολύ αμφιβάλω... 3 λοιπον είναι οι λύσεις. Η πρέπει να αλλάξουν όλοι,  εσύ θα βάλεις μόνιτορ οι υπόλοιποι απλά ήχο.(χλωμό) Η θα τραβήξεις το απαιτούμενο καλώδιο από το διαμέρισμα σου μέχρι την είσοδο και θα βάλεις ένα σετακι αυτόνομο σε συνεννόηση με τον διαχειριστή και τους υπόλοιπους ιδιοκτήτες (χλωμό)  Η θα μείνεις ως έχεις (το πιο πιθανό)

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## lampros.gd

και εγω αυτης της αποψης ειμαι αλλα αυτος που θελει να το κανει ρωτησε καποιον και του ειπε οτι γινεται χωρις εξτρα καλωδιο και δεν θα εχει προβλημα με τα υπολοιπα.Αποκλειεται να ειναι συμβατο με το υπαρχων.Απλα ρωταω μηπως εγω καταλαβαινω κατι λαθος.Σευχαριστω παντως

----------


## OPTIMUS

> Θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με αλλαγη θυροτηλεφωνου σε θυροτηλεοραση.Γινεται σε πολυκατοικια με 14 διαμερισματα να αλλαξω μονο εγω το θυροτηλεφωννο με θυροτηλεοραση?Η καλωδιωση ειναι 4+1.Αν ναι τι πρεπει να κοιταξω?


καλημέρα 
αν σου είναι εύκολο στείλε κάποιες φωτογραφίες της οθόνης του διαμερίσματος και του τροφοδοτικού του όλου συστήματος. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις χωρίς επιπλέον καλώδια αλλά πάντα με την σύμφωνη γνώμη της διαχείρισης της πολυκατοικίας καθώς ο χώρος τοποθέτησης της μπουτονιέρας θεωρείται κοινόχρηστος.

----------


## OPTIMUS

> καλημέρα 
> αν σου είναι εύκολο στείλε κάποιες φωτογραφίες της οθόνης του διαμερίσματος και του τροφοδοτικού του όλου συστήματος. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις χωρίς επιπλέον καλώδια αλλά πάντα με την σύμφωνη γνώμη της διαχείρισης της πολυκατοικίας καθώς ο χώρος τοποθέτησης της μπουτονιέρας θεωρείται κοινόχρηστος.


Διόρθωση: φωτογραφία του θυροτηλεφώνου του διαμερίσματος

----------

